# Health News 21st April 2010



## Northerner (Apr 21, 2010)

*Could acid in breast milk be the answer to beating cancer?*
A substance found in breast milk can kill cancer cells, claim researchers. For the first time, the substance  -  known as Hamlet  -  has been successfully tested on humans. Patients with bladder cancer who were treated with Hamlet managed to expel dead cancer cells through their urine after each treatment, raising hopes it could be a potential cure. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1267548/Could-acid-breast-milk-answer-beating-cancer.html 

*The daily diet that has up to 46 teaspoons of sugar*
A worrying number of adults are consuming the equivalent of 46 teaspoons of sugar a day, health experts warn. Many of them do not even realise how much they are eating because a vast range of processed food and drink, including many ready meals and cereals, are laden with sugar. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1267640/The-daily-diet-46-teaspoons-sugar.html

*One night doctor to look after 400 hospital patients as 48-hour working week cuts cover*
Doctors are looking after up to 400 patients a night on their own due to the lack of cover in hospitals, a study has found. Experts warned last night that this was a 'disaster waiting to happen'. The 48-hour maximum working week - introduced under EU law last August - is being blamed for insufficient staff cover, poorer training and greater sickness rates among junior doctors. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...patients-48-hour-working-week-cuts-cover.html

*'Britain's fattest teenager' regains weight after losing 14st*
Georgia Davis, a girl dubbed 'Britain's fattest teenager', now weighs 28st after regaining the weight she lost at a 'fat camp' in the US. Georgia Davis weighs 28 stone Photo: PA The 17-year-old student weighed 33st in 2008, and was warned by doctors that her size was killing her. She left her home in Aberdare, south Wales, for North Carolina in the USA to attend the ?3,600-a-month Wellspring Academy and managed to slim down to 18st.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/h...eenager-regains-weight-after-losing-14st.html

*Women who put on weight as they age increase breast cancer risk: research*
Women who put on weight as they age are almost twice as likely to develop breast cancer later in life, a conference has been told. Putting on weight as a woman ages increases her risk of breast cancer, it has been found. Photo: CORBIS Researchers have found that a woman who is 5'4 tall who puts on just over two stone between the age of 20 and 50 is almost twice as likely to develop breast cancer after the menopause. The findings back up earlier research which has linked obesity to breast cancer.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/h...age-increase-breast-cancer-risk-research.html


----------

